# Schools in New Cairo



## Dho

Hi, my family and i are moving to cairo soon. i have 2 kids and i need help choosing the right school. (KG1 and Year 1) i will be living in rehab city so i need a school that's reasonably close. from what i have gathered, MES and NCBIS are the best schools around the area. can i get your thoughts? which is better? or maybe a recommendation about another school. 
thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Welcome to Cairo and the forum 

Sorry I have no knowledge of schools.. but fingers crossed someone who has children at school will read and advise .


----------



## CAIRODEMON

My son attended both MES and NCBIS. There are many similarities in as much as both follow the UK curriculum, have mainly ex-patriate teachers and cost about the same. To be fair the level of tuition in both is high, higher in my opinion than that in most UK state schools. The big difference is in the level of pastoral care. NCBIS tries to look after its pupils in every manner and is genuinely a caring school. This is not the case with MES. 

My advice would be to try and get both of your children enrolled into NCBIS as soon as possible. If this is not possible then consider all of your options before approaching MES.


----------



## Dho

CAIRODEMON said:


> My son attended both MES and NCBIS. There are many similarities in as much as both follow the UK curriculum, have mainly ex-patriate teachers and cost about the same. To be fair the level of tuition in both is high, higher in my opinion than that in most UK state schools. The big difference is in the level of pastoral care. NCBIS tries to look after its pupils in every manner and is genuinely a caring school. This is not the case with MES.
> 
> My advice would be to try and get both of your children enrolled into NCBIS as soon as possible. If this is not possible then consider all of your options before approaching MES.


thank you so much for your feedback. it was very helpful.


----------



## aykalam

CAIRODEMON said:


> The big difference is in the level of pastoral care. NCBIS tries to look after its pupils in every manner and is genuinely a caring school. This is not the case with MES.
> 
> My advice would be to try and get both of your children enrolled into NCBIS as soon as possible. If this is not possible then consider all of your options before approaching MES.


My daughter has been at MES for the last 6 years and that is not our experience at all. I can't comment on NCBIS though.


----------



## Dho

I heard that NCBIS doesn't have as many facilities as others.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

aykalam said:


> My daughter has been at MES for the last 6 years and that is not our experience at all. I can't comment on NCBIS though.


If your daughter is Egyptian or even half Egyptian then MES would be OK


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Dho said:


> I heard that NCBIS doesn't have as many facilities as others.


The MES campus and buildings are more impressive, but I think that the NCBIS facilities are adequate. Obviously the best thing to do would be to visit both schools and make a judgement, but as I know, it can be difficult. I would advise asking in both cases what the ratio of Egyptian to ex-patriate pupils is.


----------



## aykalam

CAIRODEMON said:


> If your daughter is Egyptian or even half Egyptian then MES would be OK


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Please don't misunderstand me, my point is only that it is much easier for a child to fit in at MES if they are Egyptian/part Egyptian, or at least are fluent Arabic speakers.


----------



## Hawwa

As salaamu 'alaykum & (Hello!) 

My family & I will be moving to Cairo soon, and will are going to live in Tagamo3 el Awwal In shaa ALlah.

Can anyone share good schools (pros & cons) for 5th grader....thanks in advance


----------



## islander

I know of all of the schools in the New Cairo area and would certainly put MES and NCBIS above the others. Avoid the British Schools in Rehab and Madinaty - they are over-priced and very poorly run. If your children end up in either of those places then you will definitely need a tutor. They claim to have British teachers but they are taking anyone nowadays.


----------

